# Another Avet Reel Problem



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

I went fishing this weekend using my Avet SX from the beach and headboat on sunday. I washed it off thoroughly before I left the dock. I tested it out yesterday and the I am having problems getting it to freespool. For example....I increase the lever drag pressure to half, then down to freespool and the drag gets stuck at the lowest drag setting. Now, when I turn the adjust knob on the side the freespool suddenly engages.....but when i increase drag pressure it gets stuck once again....

I think I'm going to have to open her up.....how difficult of a task is this?

Any suggestions would be helpful.

thanks


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

have you tried unscrewing the preset knob and reinstalling it with the lever in free position. 

opening an avet is very simple. if you got problems with assembling just ask, im sure a lot of nice folks here would help.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i had a similar problem either you need to reset your lever into freespool or make sure your screws are tight in the sideplate


----------



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

man im dumb......i put the lever into freespool and unscrewed the adjustment knob all the way and then screwed it back in. It works fine now......thanks for the help!


----------



## bttrthanandrew (Jun 2, 2005)

*loose screws*

my sx had the same problem, the two sideplate screws that have the black plastic piece around them were about to fall off, the drag was fine after i tightened them.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Just like any other piece of gear, it will have its quirks and takes some time to figure them out or even for them to show up.

Sorta like the clicking the 7000 ABU makes when line is going out. Worried me for years util I found out, its supposed to.


----------

